# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  peggy + phil

## mmh14

does anyone knowwhen peggy and phil are coming back or if grant rerurns???  :Searchme:

----------


## Debs

im going to move this to spoilers jusi in case people dont want to know if or when they are coming back :Smile:  

moving..

----------


## Angeldelight

it's summer time they're back, so probably not before july!!!!!

----------


## Debs

looking forward to them returning now! after the episode with phil a few weeks ago i ghink it will be great!! 

im hoping that phil will get ian! i love seeing ian squirm and cry. my hubbie only watches when he knows ian will cry!!

i dont think grant is coming back now is he??? i heard that he had signed up for another series of ultimate force!! hopefully he will return in the future

----------


## Debs

hi mmh14

see this thread about grant returning

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

It should say on the BBC website...

----------

